# Nikon flash on Canon body?



## rihanishtiaq (Oct 1, 2013)

Hello guys

Is there any possibility of a problem or harm to my CANON camera body (60D) if I attach a Nikon SB-700 speed light in manual mode in the hotshoe of the canon?

Also can you tell me if i can use it off camera with a wireless transmitter and trigger...may be yongnuo


----------



## wickidwombat (Oct 2, 2013)

it wont work directly connected to the camera but with the elcheapo ebay radio triggers it will work in manual mode

if you want cheap triggers off ebay the dslrkit ones are not bad


----------

